# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  امام - مناوى - ابو احمد - الجومى - ميدو محجوب - اسماعيل مخاوى - الوليد - مزمل - سانتو - والبقية .. اجمعوا هنا ..؟؟

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*افريكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــانو (الماثورة) 
و
عزو 24
+ امام - مناوى - ابو احمد - النجومى- سيدو - ميدو محجوب - اسماعيل مخاوى - الوليد - مزمل عباس - سانتو - عبد السلام حميد - البركان الهادى - رشيدى (الماسورة ) بس ما تجيب معاك الواوا ؟؟ والبقية .. ..؟؟

هووووى بمناسبة عودة رئيس حزب لا من اجازته السنوية عاوزين تمرين كارب الخميس القادم او الجمعة ايهما افضل ..
ومن الاخر كل واحد يرسل الشيرنق بتاعو للاخ امام اباتى .. على رقم الهاتف الثريا (0918270924) 

المذكورين اعلاه على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر وكل من يأنس فى نفسة الكفاءة التسجيل فى البوست والاتصال بالاخ امام اباتى 

يلا همتكم وما عاوزين كسل ..


*

----------


## مناوي

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جمعون عديل كده نحنا وين في معسكر ولا شنو ؟؟؟؟

طيب دوري المنتديات متين ؟؟؟

انا اقترح المباراة يوم الجمعة 

وان شاء الله يا امام مساهمتي حتصلك ..
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*جاااااااااااااااااااااااااهزين موية ونور وانت جهز شوالك للاقوان
هههههههههههههههه


*

----------


## Almothanna

*أنا أسمي مكتوووووووووووووب ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 





































طيــــــــــــــــــــب . 

*

----------


## سامرين

*هسى انا قلت عاوزين تطيحوا بالاتحاد العام .والله انت اللى طلعت مااااااااااااااااااااسوره
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*انت يا كولا نسيت اهم لاعب عندي 
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@

اواب ( المحترف الخطييييييييييييير )

*

----------


## مناوي

*مواسير المنبر زادت هههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

هسى انا قلت عاوزين تطيحوا بالاتحاد العام .والله انت اللى طلعت مااااااااااااااااااااسوره




ههههههههههههههه
الدور جاييهو ما تخافي ...!!!
دة معسكر للاطاحة بالاتحاد العام
ولعة :

اها انت والرايقـة ما بتجو تمسكـوا لينا الرايات؟؟ وكـلموا معـاكـم البرنسيسة تجي تحكم لينا التمرين
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Almothanna
					

أنا أسمي مكتوووووووووووووب ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 





































طيــــــــــــــــــــب . 






انت تدخل بدون كتابة اسم 
يوم شفت ليك ماسورة بكتبوها في دفتر حضور
*

----------


## مناوي

*ماسورة بتنقط اهداف 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جمعون عديل كده نحنا وين في معسكر ولا شنو ؟؟؟؟

طيب دوري المنتديات متين ؟؟؟

انا اقترح المباراة يوم الجمعة 

وان شاء الله يا امام مساهمتي حتصلك ..




وانا اثنى على الجمعة .. بس لازم تجى عشان تاخد المعلوم زى صاحبك امام ابوعشرين ..
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

مواسير المنبر زادت هههههههههههههههه



أواب واضح أنو مواهبو كتير . . . شئ صحفي بدل فاقد و شئ محترف خطير . . و لسه
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					


وانا اثنى على الجمعة .. بس لازم تجى عشان تاخد المعلوم زى صاحبك امام ابوعشرين ..




ياتو معلوووووووووم ... 

شكلك ما حتجي ..
بث 
اوابينهو لازم يحضر المباراة اقصد الدافوري ههههههههخ
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

جاااااااااااااااااااااااااهزين موية ونور وانت جهز شوالك للاقوان
هههههههههههههههه







هههههههههههههههههههه 
سبحان من يحيى العظام وهى رميم ؟؟
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

انت تدخل بدون كتابة اسم 
يوم شفت ليك ماسورة بكتبوها في دفتر حضور



:c030::c030::c030:
:c030::c030:
:c030:
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

هسى انا قلت عاوزين تطيحوا بالاتحاد العام .والله انت اللى طلعت مااااااااااااااااااااسوره




:624293:

اتحاد معتصم ومجدى دا عاوز ليهو اجتماع قدر دا ..؟؟ 
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

ههههههههههههههه
الدور جاييهو ما تخافي ...!!!
دة معسكر للاطاحة بالاتحاد العام
ولعة :

اها انت والرايقـة ما بتجو تمسكـوا لينا الرايات؟؟ وكـلموا معـاكـم البرنسيسة تجي تحكم لينا التمرين



كان ده معسكر للاطاحه بالاتحاد العام يبقى الاتحاد العوجه دى مابتجيهوا ياامام يعوس زى ماداير قال معسكر قال.
ولو جينا مسكنا الرايات حاتتعبوا معانا.


*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

:624293:

اتحاد معتصم ومجدى دا عاوز ليهو اجتماع قدر دا ..؟؟ 




اها الماسكم منو شنو؟ مادام امرو هييييييييييييييين كده.
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

ياتو معلوووووووووم ... 

شكلك ما حتجي ..
بث 
اوابينهو لازم يحضر المباراة اقصد الدافوري ههههههههخ




خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*اعتزر لان الخميس والجمعه بكون في رفاعه مع الاولاد وكده 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

افريكــــــــــــانو (الماثورة) 
الراجل دة حسب علمي برة السودان والله أعلم
و
عزو 24
دة لغاية ما يقوم من النوم بكون التمرين انتهي
 + امام ( افضل لاعب وسط ناشيء )- مناوى ( افضل محور ارتكاز )- ابو احمد ( الشبكة الاوسع )- النجومى ( امهر صانع لعب في العصر الحالي )- سيدو ( افضل طرف وسط شمال )- ميدو محجوب( ماسورة ) - اسماعيل مخاوى( اكبر ماسورة في الشرق الاوسط ) - الوليد( صخرة الدفاع وابو الرجال ) - مزمل عباس( حارس افريقيا الاول 4 مرات علي التوالي) - سانتو( اكبر شارع في التمرين ) - عبد السلام حميد( الكوبرا والمدمر ) - البركان الهادى( ماسورةXXXL) - رشيدى (الماسورة )
دي برااااااااااااااااااااااك جيبتها
 بس ما تجيب معاك الواوا ؟؟ والبقية .. ..؟؟

هووووى بمناسبة عودة رئيس حزب لا من اجازته السنوية عاوزين تمرين كارب الخميس القادم او الجمعة ايهما افضل ..
ومن الاخر كل واحد يرسل الشيرنق بتاعو للاخ امام اباتى .. على رقم الهاتف الثريا (0918270924) 

المذكورين اعلاه على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر وكل من يأنس فى نفسة الكفاءة التسجيل فى البوست والاتصال بالاخ امام اباتى 

يلا همتكم وما عاوزين كسل ..





وييييييييييييين الماسورة 77 الاكبر والاوسع انتشاراً في العالم العربي والافريقي ؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

كان ده معسكر للاطاحه بالاتحاد العام يبقى الاتحاد العوجه دى مابتجيهوا ياامام يعوس زى ماداير قال معسكر قال.
ولو جينا مسكنا الرايات حاتتعبوا معانا.






:fgf3:
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





دة لغاية ما يقوم من النوم بكون التمرين انتهي
 + امام ( افضل لاعب وسط ناشيء )   ( ناشئ ولا نشا )

- مناوى ( افضل محور ارتكاز )( اركز قيام واقف)

- ابو احمد ( الشبكة الاوسع )(ههههههههههه)- 

النجومى ( امهر صانع لعب في العصر الحالي ( الا يكون صانع الــ)- 

سيدو ( افضل طرف وسط شمال )( زول فى النوم ما بعرف ينوم على جنبتو الشمال تقول افضل طرف شمال ؟؟ )- ميدو محجوب( ماسورة )( عشان بهدل امام ابوعشرين بث ) 

- اسماعيل مخاوى( اكبر ماسورة في الشرق الاوسط )( قول اخطر صانع لعب )

 - الوليد( صخرة الدفاع وابو الرجال ) ( زول ماخد ليهو جلابية جلابيتن وطبق بيض زيادة وبرضو صخرة ؟؟ الصخور دى انحرفت ولا شنو )- 

مزمل عباس( حارس افريقيا الاول 4 مرات علي التوالي)(قول افضل من يقبل باطباق البيض فى افريقيا ) - 

سانتو( اكبر شارع في التمرين )( خاينة المجنونة كان يكون هداف التمرين الاول ) 

- عبد السلام حميد( الكوبرا والمدمر )( هاهاهااااااااااو ) - 

البركان الهادى( ماسورةXXXL) (  حقد ساى على المهارات )

- رشيدى (الماسورة )
دي برااااااااااااااااااااااك جيبتها (  ................)
 بس ما تجيب معاك الواوا ؟؟ والبقية .. ..؟؟





.....................................
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

وييييييييييييين الماسورة 77 الاكبر والاوسع انتشاراً في العالم العربي والافريقي ؟؟؟؟





ماسورة وهداف التمارين برصيد  17 هدف  ..
طيب الجماعة الجايب فيهم الاهداف ديل يطلعوا شنو ؟؟ ابار ارتوازية ؟؟
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

أواب واضح أنو مواهبو كتير . . . شئ صحفي بدل فاقد و شئ محترف خطير . . و لسه



ومبدع في التصوير كمااااااااااااااااااااااااان
بالجمبة :
مشتاقوووووووون يا عمنا والله

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					


هههههههههههههههههههه 
سبحان من يحيى العظام وهى رميم ؟؟



الميدان يا حميدان  :562:  :562:

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مزمل عباس
					

اعتزر لان الخميس والجمعه بكون في رفاعه مع الاولاد وكده 




واحدة من المواسير انكســـــــــــــرت ..؟؟
الاسبوع دا ما تعمل اوف سايد بث ؟؟ ولا خايف من المفراكة ؟؟
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*انا شفت اللستة بتاعت المشبوهين قلت الناس دي دايرة تعمل انقلاب ولا شنو ؟؟









مصعب الجاك من يوزر الوليد ..

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Almothanna
					

:c030::c030::c030:
:c030::c030:
:c030:




:1 (13):     :1 (13):   :welcoom:
                        	*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					


واحدة من المواسير انكســـــــــــــرت ..؟؟
الاسبوع دا ما تعمل اوف سايد بث ؟؟ ولا خايف من المفراكة ؟؟



دائما التمارين بتجي في يوم  ما مناسب معاي وانا بسافر كل 15 يوم والمفراكه دي لازم نتحملها نعمل شنو نخد دقتنا وكفي
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*يامناوى حمد الله على السلامة ..
+
ومشتاقون ..:wave:









مصعب الجاك ..

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

كان ده معسكر للاطاحه بالاتحاد العام يبقى الاتحاد العوجه دى مابتجيهوا ياامام يعوس زى ماداير قال معسكر قال.
ولو جينا مسكنا الرايات حاتتعبوا معانا.






يعوس كييييييييييييييف ونحن في المعسكر ماسكين القرقريبة ؟؟؟؟

البتعبنا شنو ؟؟ الا تسرقو جهدنا  :8rf:

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوليد عمر
					

انا شفت اللستة بتاعت المشبوهين قلت الناس دي دايرة تعمل انقلاب ولا شنو ؟؟









مصعب الجاك من يوزر الوليد ..





يوزرك مالو عاضاهو نملة ام ريش ؟؟
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مزمل عباس
					

دائما التمارين بتجي في يوم  ما مناسب معاي وانا بسافر كل 15 يوم والمفراكه دي لازم نتحملها نعمل شنو نخد دقتنا وكفي
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





يعنى نجهز طبق البيض ؟؟ :hellocv4:
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					


يوزرك مالو عاضاهو نملة ام ريش ؟؟




يوزرى نازل اجازة بعد ما رئيس حزب لا شرف ..:14_6_8[1]: 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

:1 (13):     :1 (13):   :welcoom:





هاهاهاااااااااااااااااااااااااى ..

فك الباص يا عمك انا فى وضع انفراد كامل بالمرمى  والحارس برة اللعب ..  eisawieisawieisawi
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*بعدين الجومى دا منو؟؟

اول مرة اسمع بيهو ؟؟

سجل فى المنتدى متين ؟؟

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوليد عمر
					

انا شفت اللستة بتاعت المشبوهين قلت الناس دي دايرة تعمل انقلاب ولا شنو ؟؟









مصعب الجاك من يوزر الوليد ..




:118:
خلي الوليد دة يدخل معاك في مفاوضات ويسجلك في الكشوفات واكترمن 10 مليون ما بندفع مليم :3_3_102[1]: 

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوليد عمر
					

يوزرى نازل اجازة بعد ما رئيس حزب لا شرف ..:14_6_8[1]: 





التلج فى السخانة على مسئولية كاسرهـ ..:21::21::21:
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

هاهاهاااااااااااااااااااااااااى ..

فك الباص يا عمك انا فى وضع انفراد كامل بالمرمى  والحارس برة اللعب ..  eisawieisawieisawi





:dn2:   :dn2:
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

:118:
خلي الوليد دة يدخل معاك في مفاوضات ويسجلك في الكشوفات واكترمن 10 مليون ما بندفع مليم :3_3_102[1]: 






انا نجم كبير ما بتفاوض مع الاداريين ..











لكن بكلم مدير اعمالى ينظر فى عرضكم ..
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوليد عمر
					

بعدين الجومى دا منو؟؟

اول مرة اسمع بيهو ؟؟

سجل فى المنتدى متين ؟؟





خطأ مطبعي 
دة أحمد النجومي

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوليد عمر
					



انا نجم كبير ما بتفاوض مع الاداريين ..











لكن بكلم مدير اعمالى ينظر فى عرضكم ..





انت صدقت ولا شنو ؟؟؟؟ :kshka: 

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوليد عمر
					

بعدين الجومى دا منو؟؟

اول مرة اسمع بيهو ؟؟

سجل فى المنتدى متين ؟؟





دا النجومى .. والحرف المفقود سمعت تحت تحت قالوا امام اكلو مع طبق البيض .. :ANSmile09:
*

----------


## مناوي

*اتنين جنيه من امو ما بجيبنو ..!!
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 5 (5 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

امام اباتي,مزمل عباس,البرنسيسه, الوليد عمر,mido77+









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

ههههههههههههههه
الدور جاييهو ما تخافي ...!!!
دة معسكر للاطاحة بالاتحاد العام
ولعة :

اها انت والرايقـة ما بتجو تمسكـوا لينا الرايات؟؟ وكـلموا معـاكـم البرنسيسة تجي تحكم لينا التمرين





كلموك ولا لســـــــــــه ؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

:dn2:   :dn2:




:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv




جنك وجن ال.... 

:fr7a:
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*تييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يت








ياحكم مالك
مالك يازول مش على كيفى
هسى انت صفرت مالك
انا ماصفرت
اها عملت شنو
الزول ما يتنفس ولا شنو؟؟؟
كيت كيت كيت:016:
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*اولا تشكيلتكم دى كللللللللللها غلط...

افريكانو مهاجم صرييييييح عشان الكورة تدق فى الصلعه وتطلع آوت..
عزو24 حارس عشان يشوف الكورة خمسه مرات...
المثنى قلب دفاع عشان يغطى عبدالعزيز..
اما اواب وباقى المواسير


















اجرو ساااااااااااااااااااااااااااى
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

تييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يت








ياحكم مالك
مالك يازول مش على كيفى
هسى انت صفرت مالك
انا ماصفرت
اها عملت شنو
الزول ما يتنفس ولا شنو؟؟؟
كيت كيت كيت:016:




دة تحكيم ولا شكل هسي ؟؟؟؟
كان دة ياهو تحيكمك احسن لينا ناس حسكو 
رمية:
هويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يا قلم البك 
انت يا العامل زي عود النبلة دة عليك الله فاول 
يااااااااااااااااخي ماتخليني اقول ليييييييييك ياخي !!!!
التحكيم فااااااااااااااااااشل التحكيم فاااااااااااااااااااشل

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*(مشاهده قراء الموضوع) 					 					

 Almothanna مرتضي دياب مزمل عباس مناوي المغترب القديم امام اباتي البرنسيسه الحوشابي الوليد عمر ابولين ارخبيل mido77 monzir ana سامرين سانتو عباس التنقر نادرالداني ود البقعة

عايزين نظرتك الفنية لهذه المباراة يا استاذ 
*

----------


## مناوي

*قالو ليك احكمي الكورة ولا ... 

المستضيف المحلل دا منو الرشيد المهدية ولا سيدو وعجبكو في الاستديو التحليلي..؟؟
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

اولا تشكيلتكم دى كللللللللللها غلط...

افريكانو مهاجم صرييييييح عشان الكورة تدق فى الصلعه وتطلع آوت..
عزو24 حارس عشان يشوف الكورة خمسه مرات...
المثنى قلب دفاع عشان يغطى عبدالعزيز..
اما اواب وباقى المواسير


















اجرو ساااااااااااااااااااااااااااى




هاهاهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو


:JC_hurrah:
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 5 (5 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

امام اباتي,مزمل عباس,البرنسيسه, الوليد عمر,mido77+






كلموك ولا لســـــــــــه ؟؟؟؟؟




انا فى شمار بيتدسى على يا ابو عشرين؟:bngo16:؟؟
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*:14_6_8[1]:بؤست انصرافي :n2_chick_back:
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

:14_6_8[1]:بؤست انصرافي :n2_chick_back:





الجابك بي جاي شنو ؟؟؟؟؟
عشان ما بتلعب كورة داير تخرخر ؟؟؟ :1 (30):

:1 (19):

*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

الجابك بي جاي شنو ؟؟؟؟؟
عشان ما بتلعب كورة داير تخرخر ؟؟؟ :1 (30):

:1 (19):







هو بالله ما بعرف يلعب كورة ..؟؟ 

الشلاقة ليك شنو هسع يا مورتا 

خلي الناس العاملة فيها موتيابا ديل يلعبو برااااااااااهم 

امثال الليجاتانا ميدو77 .. والمواسير البقية ...!!!


:JC_hurrah:
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه يامناوي صحبك امام قالو في التمرين بيجيبو فيه 20قون ههههههههه
اما ميدو 77 عامل فيها موتيابا تهئ تهئ تهئ 
والله ياامام انا كان جيتكم بغلبكم براي 
*

----------


## مناوي

*الجماعة ديل طلعوووووك ماسورة اليجا تانا عديل كده ... 

امام براهو البجيبو فيهو عشرين هو متوكل زاتو قبل كده اخد 

77 انت قايل ميدو77 دي ساكت بس هههههههههههه
*

----------


## musab aljak

*اها جيناكم بى يوزرى ..



انت يامناوى ما دايرو معاى ولا شنو ؟؟

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ههههههههههههههههههههههه يامناوي صحبك امام قالو في التمرين بيجيبو فيه 20قون ههههههههه
اما ميدو 77 عامل فيها موتيابا تهئ تهئ تهئ 
والله ياامام انا كان جيتكم بغلبكم براي 




وريتنا لكن .....!!!! :004: 

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

انت يا كولا نسيت اهم لاعب عندي 
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@

اواب ( المحترف الخطييييييييييييير )




بلعب هو ولا الجلاكسي :c030:
*

----------


## جواندي

*ان شاء الله معي جواندي الصغير حضور بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

بلعب هو ولا الجلاكسي :c030:




هههههههههههههههههههههه
حتي انت با شيخ طارق شمار الجلاكسي وصلك ؟؟؟؟
الجنا دة لعاااااااااااااااااااااااااب بس البلد ضيقة وما بتدي حريف
:A12:

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

ان شاء الله معي جواندي الصغير حضور بأذن الله




انتو تشرفوا

*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

بلعب هو ولا الجلاكسي :c030:




الجلاكسى التلفون ولا الشوكولاته؟:CEDP_Stealer:؟؟
*

----------


## الرايقة

*انا برفع راية بيضاء بس ياميدو
نجي ولا تشوفوا حكم راية تاني
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					


الجلاكسى التلفون ولا الشوكولاته؟:CEDP_Stealer:؟؟



 

هو إنت بتعرفيهم الإتنين ، الله يرحم ..... 

كان كدي الغربة بتثقف . 

بينية : 

مشطاغووووووووووون يابرنس وليك وحشة . 
*

----------


## كته

*والقون بى كم
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

انا برفع راية بيضاء بس ياميدو
نجي ولا تشوفوا حكم راية تاني




هوووووووووى يا حكم الهنا من قمنا وعرفنا ما شفنا راية بيضاء عند حكم ..
تعالى احكى ساى بس غيرى الراية دى ..
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					


الجلاكسى التلفون ولا الشوكولاته؟:CEDP_Stealer:؟؟





الجبنـــــــــــــة .. :54685:
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مزمل عباس
					

اعتزر لان الخميس والجمعه بكون في رفاعه مع الاولاد وكده 



2
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

والقون بى كم




3 بعشرة جنيهات فقطن ..؟؟
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

2





انت شايت وين يا اللخــــــــــــــــــــو ؟؟
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					


الجلاكسى التلفون ولا الشوكولاته؟:CEDP_Stealer:؟؟



الاثنين حلوين مش كده يا اواب ؟
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 3 (3 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)
mido77,اواب محمد, طارق حامد


ياااااااااااااااااااا لهوووووووووووووووووووووى ..
تهئ تهئ تهئ تهئ 
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					


انت شايت وين يا اللخــــــــــــــــــــو ؟؟



محل ما انت بتشوت........الكشافات...



تهئ تهئ..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

الاثنين حلوين مش كده يا اواب ؟



ابسلوتلي..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*امام نجم كرة قدم المنتديات وفارسها الاوحد...

نجم النجوم..قائد الاسطول..وميسي سودانه..

ادعوك لاجراء اختبارات مع نادي البارسا بواسطة معارفي هناك..بدلا من ضياع وقتك وموهبتك الثمينة مع مجموعة مفنجطين لا يكادون يفقهون اللعبة..وكل ما يدركونه عنها انها ركض وراء جلد مدور يرفس ليدخل في مجموعة خيوط منتصبة..
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

محل ما انت بتشوت........الكشافات
...



تهئ تهئ..




يوسف هوت يا....
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*تهئ تهئ..
                        	*

----------


## osono

*حضوووووووووووور بس ياريت قبل الجمعه لانى مسافر القاهره
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة osono
					

حضوووووووووووور بس ياريت قبل الجمعه لانى مسافر القاهره





مسافر وين ؟؟
وبعدين ماتسافر بعد الجمعة ولا ناس القاهرة بقفلوا بعد الجمعة طواااااااااااااالي؟؟؟
*

----------


## osono

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

مسافر وين ؟؟
وبعدين ماتسافر بعد الجمعة ولا ناس القاهرة بقفلوا بعد الجمعة طواااااااااااااالي؟؟؟



انا حجزت خلاص ياامام للاسف

يوم الجمعه الضهر لو ربك سهل

*

----------


## بحاري

*ههقق ..

الشارع  ده بطلع  يا شباب ؟؟!

*

----------


## سانتو

*نسبة لسفر صخرة الدفاع
وحتى نودعه بعشرييين مع امام
سيكون التمرين يوم الاربع القادم
حتى الان الحضور
ابو احمد
سانتو
الوليد
مزمل 
اكيييد امام
ميدو
وننتظر من البقية التاكييد على الحضور

*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سانتو
					

نسبة لسفر صخرة الدفاع
وحتى نودعه بعشرييين مع امام
سيكون التمرين يوم الاربع القادم
حتى الان الحضور
ابو احمد
سانتو
الوليد
مزمل 
اكيييد امام
ميدو
وننتظر من البقية التاكييد على الحضور




ياريد يكون قبل الجمعه عشان نتمتع معاكم ونمتعكم 
*

----------


## ميدو محجوب

*يامواسير انتو خايفين مننا ولاشنو التمرين خلو يوم الخميس عشان تعرفو حاجة.. بعدين إمام متعود على ضرب الخميس . تهئ تهئ تهئ:wulsh2n010937esxh8:
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*في جماعة كدة دايرين نمتعهم
*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميدو محجوب
					

يامواسير انتو خايفين مننا ولاشنو التمرين خلو يوم الخميس عشان تعرفو حاجة.. بعدين إمام متعود على ضرب الخميس . تهئ تهئ تهئ:wulsh2n010937esxh8:



NO  Thursday
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سانتو
					

نسبة لسفر صخرة الدفاع
وحتى نودعه بعشرييين مع امام
سيكون التمرين يوم الاربع القادم حتى الان الحضور
ابو احمد
سانتو
الوليد
مزمل 
اكيييد امام
ميدو
وننتظر من البقية التاكييد على الحضور






الاربعاء القادم مباراة المريخ ضد جلافيط كادقلى ..
يعنى الخميس مضروب مضروب .. 
اما اوسونو دا فحاله يغنى عن سؤاله سيبوهو يسافر بدون فلايت احسن لانو هو مسافر يجيب كفرات موبايلات تبقى عليهو تجارة وزيارة مستشفى الاصابات الرياضية ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 2 (2 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)


الوليد عمر, mido77


اوووووو ابو المواسير:Laie_22::Laie_22:
                        	*

----------


## ميدو محجوب

*نعم ياميدو 77 يوم الخميس مناسب بس ورونا المكان والزمان واقعدو فراجه
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مزمل عباس
					

NO Thursday






ههههههههههههه 


ناس المفاريك ظهروا .. :gggirlll:
*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*عوووووووووووووووووووووووووووك جمعه وخميس مامناسب 
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					


3 بعشرة جنيهات فقطن ..؟؟






والله مع كوركم البتنتهى 22 صفر دى
مفروض الاقوان يحسبوها بالمقاوله


*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					






والله مع كوركم البتنتهى 22 صفر دى
مفروض الاقوان يحسبوها بالمقاوله







:DOGPILE::DOGPILE::DOGPILE:
                        	*

----------


## امير الشامى

*انا وين ؟؟؟:1 (45)::1 (45)::1 (45):
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل مخاوي

*انا جاي خلاص 
بس استعدوا ،،، وما تقول كمان بلة جابر اداني كداراة والله الا تجروا 

عكسية 
(اعملوا حسابكم من الجوز ) 
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 2 (2 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)


الوليد عمر, مريخابي كسلاوي


بطل الفرجة وتعال التمرين
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسماعيل مخاوي
					

انا جاي خلاص 
بس استعدوا ،،، وما تقول كمان بلة جابر اداني كداراة والله الا تجروا 

عكسية 
(اعملوا حسابكم من الجوز ) 



:bruce_h4h0::bruce_h4h0::bruce_h4h0:
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

ههههههههههههه 


ناس المفاريك ظهروا .. :gggirlll:



:41jg::41jg::41jg:
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة osono
					

حضوووووووووووور بس ياريت قبل الجمعه لانى مسافر القاهره



ماشي تسجل في الاهلي ولا شنو تهي تهي تهي:21:
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله المواسير الفي البؤست دا كانت حلت لينا مشكلة المويه 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اسمع كلامك أصدقك أشوف لعبك أتعجب
نشوووووووووف
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*برضو الالتراس بغلبكم 
هههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*هوووووووووووى بطلوا مواسير 

اى واحد جاى التمرين يكتب تحت الكلام دا 
حضوووور 

عشان نحضر الناس الجمعة قربت ..
                        	*

----------


## ميدو محجوب

*ياميدو77 ابعدنا من الجمعة .. يوم الخميس مناسب جداً
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*(مشاهده قراء الموضوع) 					 					

 مانديلا-89 ahmed-nojoumi محمد star مجدالدين شريف ميدو محجوب Almothanna مرتضي دياب مريخابي كسلاوي مزمل عباس معتز المكى مناوي الأبيض ضميرك المغترب القديم اللولاح امام اباتي البرنسيسه البركان الهادئ الحارث امجد مريخ امير الشامى الحوشابي الرايقة الوليد عمر ابولين ابوشهد المريخي احمد محمد عوض احمد الحلفاوى احمد جبريل احمر مكة ارخبيل اسماعيل مخاوي اواب محمد بحاري خالد سليمان طه حسن بدري جواندي جنوبى majdi mido77 Mohamed Eisa monzir ana mosa2000 musab aljak سامرين سانتو صخر شيكو مدريد osono Red Arena shdaad The Gunners عباس التنقر عجبكو هشام احمدموسى نادرالداني ود الباقر ود البقعة طارق حامد كته
انتو يا جماعة الجاي فيكم منو ورونا ولا ............
*

----------


## osono

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوليد عمر
					

ماشي تسجل في الاهلي ولا شنو تهي تهي تهي:21:



لع عندى اختبارات مع فريق اتحاد اكشاك الجرائد بموزمبيق تهئ


التمرين مكانو وييييييييين

*

----------


## سانتو

*سندباد سيتى جوار ويتا
*

----------


## سانتو

*مافارقة
حضووووووووووووور

*

----------


## ahmed-nojoumi

*حضوووووووووور عشان نضرب العصفوووووووور
                        	*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*التمرين يوم شنو يا مواسير 
*

----------


## الدلميت

*كل المواسير تؤدي الي .......هههههههههههههااا
*

----------


## ميدو محجوب

*التمرين يوم شنو ياعصافير قصدي يا مواسير
*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*لايوجد جواب قاطع اذن التمرين ما معروف متين 
*

----------


## Almothanna

*:maaamy::maaamy::maaamy::maaamy::maaamy:
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مزمل عباس
					

لايوجد جواب قاطع اذن التمرين ما معروف متين 



معني ذلك لا يوجد تمرين أصلا


*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

معني ذلك لا يوجد تمرين أصلا





؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*فوووووووووووووووووووووووووق

*

----------


## musab aljak

*التمرين يوم السبت القادم ..:kaso2:
*

----------


## africanu

*يعني اعمل معــــاكم شنو يا إمام وميدو

نمن نكون في السودان نقول ليكم التمرين خلوهو السبت او الجمعة

تعمـــــلوا نااااايمين

نســــافر بره الـــسـودان تعملوهو الجمعة

بث إن شاء الله الاسبوع الجاي نصل السودان وبوريكم الطفاء النور منو eisawi
*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*الحمدلله التمرين يوم السبت :049:
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*كلكم مواسير ساااااااى ..
قلنا الجاى التمرين يقول حضوووور ..
سجلو 2 بث ..

اسى العاوز يجينا يكتب حضور و اليوم البنفع معاهو عشان نعمل خيار يناسب الجميع ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتفقتوا على السبت خلاص ؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*اذا التمرين يوم السبت يا ميدو عندك الكابتين مزمل عباس جاهز 
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

افريكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــانو (الماثورة) 
و
عزو 24
+ امام - مناوى - ابو احمد - النجومى- سيدو - ميدو محجوب - اسماعيل مخاوى - الوليد - مزمل عباس - سانتو - عبد السلام حميد - البركان الهادى - رشيدى (الماسورة ) بس ما تجيب معاك الواوا ؟؟ والبقية .. ..؟؟

هووووى بمناسبة عودة رئيس حزب لا من اجازته السنوية عاوزين تمرين كارب الخميس القادم او الجمعة ايهما افضل ..
ومن الاخر كل واحد يرسل الشيرنق بتاعو للاخ امام اباتى .. على رقم الهاتف الثريا (0918270924) 

المذكورين اعلاه على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر وكل من يأنس فى نفسة الكفاءة التسجيل فى البوست والاتصال بالاخ امام اباتى 

يلا همتكم وما عاوزين كسل ..





هههههههههاااي

هسي في ذمتك الشغلانية دي دايره ليها كفائة كل الذكرتهم ديل مواسير إلا من رحم ربي .. عشان كده يا أون لايناب أي زول داير يجي يجي ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					


وانا اثنى على الجمعة .. بس لازم تجى عشان تاخد المعلوم زى صاحبك امام ابوعشرين ..



إمام أبو عشرين يا راااااجل ... بطل كضب ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

أواب واضح أنو مواهبو كتير . . . شئ صحفي بدل فاقد و شئ محترف خطير . . و لسه



آي والله يا عمنا مواهبه كتيرة ...

صحفي بدل فاقد - محترف خطير - وماسورة كبير :zxcv29: ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

اولا تشكيلتكم دى كللللللللللها غلط...

افريكانو مهاجم صرييييييح عشان الكورة تدق فى الصلعه وتطلع آوت..
عزو24 حارس عشان يشوف الكورة خمسه مرات...
المثنى قلب دفاع عشان يغطى عبدالعزيز..
اما اواب وباقى المواسير

اجرو ساااااااااااااااااااااااااااى




أول شئ يا برنسيسة .. أفريكانو لو لاعب ضدي أنا ما معاكم .. لأنه ما قنعان من كراعي ...

والحاجة التانية الما بيعرفك بيجهلكم .. أخوك كان هداف التمرين الأول برصيد 15 هدف وشكل ثنائي خطير مع المرعب أواب ... (( المرعب أواب دي تحتها خطين )) .. و رغم إني وقفت حارس في التمرين التاني أحرزت هدفين .. ده معناه حاجة واحدة عبدالعزيز24 مهاجم خطير ولاعب من طينة العظماء :mig001: ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مزمل عباس
					

اعتزر لان الخميس والجمعه بكون في رفاعه مع الاولاد وكده 









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

2



للأسف فقدنا لاعب مهوووووووووول ...

كورنر :
قصدي أواب طبعاً وليس مزمل :58: ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

والقون بى كم



بي 10 ... أديك الرقم ؟؟؟
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					


3 بعشرة جنيهات فقطن ..؟؟



هسي عليك الله أنا أحاور ميدو وأبهدل دراج و أبشتن ميدو محجوب وأبيض أبو أحمد وأقد الشبكة وتجي تقول ال 3 قينان ب 10 ج ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

ههقق ..

الشارع  ده بطلع  يا شباب ؟؟!




الواوا وصل ...

كورنر :
يا أخوي إنت عرست لأختك ولا عرست لروحك ؟؟؟
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

كلكم مواسير ساااااااى ..
قلنا الجاى التمرين يقول حضوووور ..
سجلو 2 بث ..

اسى العاوز يجينا يكتب حضور و اليوم البنفع معاهو عشان نعمل خيار يناسب الجميع ..



أنا غايتو حضور إن شاء الله ...

والسبت مناسب جداً ...
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*السبت = حضووووووور إن شاء الله
*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*السبت حضووووووووووووووووووور
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الرجاء كل من سجل حضور عليه ارسال الشير المعروف
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*up   up   up   up   up




وتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااني فوق
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

الرجاء كل من سجل حضور عليه ارسال الشير المعروف



انت امبارح ما قلت انك متكفل بالتمرين القادم ، نطيت ولا شنو؟؟؟:fr7a:
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*هووووووووووووووووووووووووي     كلكم   متلمين   بي  جاي  في   شننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن  ننننننننو
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد
					

هووووووووووووووووووووووووي     كلكم   متلمين   بي  جاي  في   شننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن  ننننننننو



انت احجز الميدان وجهز الكركدي وخلي الباقي علي امام

ولعة:
جبت معاك فسيخ من كوستي:ooo9o:

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوليد عمر
					

انت احجز الميدان وجهز الكركدي وخلي الباقي علي امام

ولعة:
جبت معاك فسيخ من كوستي:ooo9o:





:lolesh:
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوليد عمر
					

انت احجز الميدان وجهز الكركدي وخلي الباقي علي امامولعة:جبت معاك فسيخ من كوستي:ooo9o:



حاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااضر   ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*ياابواحمدالميدان وين 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مزمل عباس
					

ياابواحمدالميدان وين 



محل اخدت طبق البيض 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

الرجاء كل من سجل حضور عليه ارسال الشير المعروف



والماسجل حضور .. :a045: 
*

----------


## سامرين

*بوست ليهو خمسه يوم عشان تمرين
عاد ان شاءالله بعد ده تهزموا منتخب اسبانيا.
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

بوست ليهو خمسه يوم عشان تمرين
عاد ان شاءالله بعد ده تهزموا منتخب اسبانيا.




ممكــــــــــــــــــــن تساعدينا بالسكات وأرسال مساهمة التمرين ان شاء الله 2 كيلو بسبوسة من الشامية لزوم اللياقة وكدة ولو ما بتقدرى تمشى الشامية رسلى لى القيمة رصيد على تلفونى سريع ..
والا سوف ارفع شكـــــــــــــــــوى الى عمنا احمـــــــــــر للابد ..:514v[1]:
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مزمل عباس
					

ياابواحمدالميدان وين 



  الميدان  في  بحري    صالة  سندبات   سيتي
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد
					

الميدان في بحري صالة سندبات سيتي




الساعة كم ..؟؟
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*اليوم  31\03\2012   الساعه   4:30 م   باذن  الله  سيكون  تمرين  اعضاء   منبر  مريخاب  اون   لاين   المكان  الخرطوم   بحري   شارع  الانقاذ   ميدان  خماسيات  صالة   سندبات  سيتي   جوار   مصنع   ويتا  للدقيق   ارجو   من  الاعضاء   الحضور
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*الاخ  كسلاوي  وجودك   ضروررررررري     لا  يقبل  اي   اعتزار
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*الحبيب  اوسونو  مافي   اي   عزر     السفر  يوم  الاثنين
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*الاخ  امام   ابو  عشرين  جيب  مواسيرك   وتعال    تاخد   المعلوم
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*حضوووووور ان شاء الله ..

الليلااااااااااااااااا يا عم (  الوليدبيبى ) الا تشوف ليك بلد تانية ..:54685:
طبق البيض عندنا سعرو فى النازل ..
*

----------


## سامرين

*هسى انتو عليكم الله انتو مالقيتو غير بحرى شارع الانقاذ مصانع ويتا بعد ده ماتجوا تعملوا فى بيتنا .
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

هسى انتو عليكم الله انتو مالقيتو غير بحرى شارع الانقاذ مصانع ويتا بعد ده ماتجوا تعملوا فى بيتنا .




يا بت ما تطلعى من نافوخنا ..:dn3:
تانى اذا كررتيها ح احرش عليك (ابوحفص)
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					


يا بت ما تطلعى من نافوخنا ..:dn3:
تانى اذا كررتيها ح احرش عليك (ابوحفص)




انا اللى اطلع من نافوخك والا انتو اللى مالقيتو غير شارع الانقاذ جايين تعملوا لينا ضجه بمواسيركم دى ماكفايه جوطة الشارع زاتو.وعليك الله ابوحفص مافى داعى ليهو خلينا على الكبير.
*

----------


## osono

*والله الزمن بدرى عدييييييل يعنى نتغدى ونطلع ولا شنو؟
وكمان وييييين فى ويتا؟ماشى تخبزو ولا شنو؟تهئ تهئ
على العموم مامشكله باذن الله نكون حضووووور

*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة osono
					

والله الزمن بدرى عدييييييل يعنى نتغدى ونطلع ولا شنو؟وكمان وييييين فى ويتا؟ماشى تخبزو ولا شنو؟تهئ تهئعلى العموم مامشكله باذن الله نكون حضووووور



  نتشرف  بحضورك  يا غالي
                        	*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*الزمن بدري شدييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد ونحاول
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

هسى انتو عليكم الله انتو مالقيتو غير بحرى شارع الانقاذ مصانع ويتا بعد ده ماتجوا تعملوا فى بيتنا .



 الاخت سامرين جيبي معاك الوالد محمد الحسن وتعالي استمتعي
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

هسى انتو عليكم الله انتو مالقيتو غير بحرى شارع الانقاذ مصانع ويتا بعد ده ماتجوا تعملوا فى بيتنا .



ياسامرين سمعنا إنك فنانة فى البسبوسة وعمرنا ما تذوقنا من إيديك حاجة :1 (11):
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*وبرضو الرايقة بتعمل مديدة بلح تاكل وما بتدى الجمبك :263:
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

حضوووووور ان شاء الله ..الليلااااااااااااااااا يا عم (  الوليدبيبى ) الا تشوف ليك بلد تانية ..:54685:طبق البيض عندنا سعرو فى النازل ..



  يا كولا   براحه  علي  الوليد  كده   بتشرده
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					


ممكــــــــــــــــــــن تساعدينا بالسكات وأرسال مساهمة التمرين ان شاء الله 2 كيلو بسبوسة من الشامية لزوم اللياقة وكدة ولو ما بتقدرى تمشى الشامية رسلى لى القيمة رصيد على تلفونى سريع ..
والا سوف ارفع شكـــــــــــــــــوى الى عمنا احمـــــــــــر للابد ..:514v[1]:




2كيلو بسبوسه من الشاميه لزوم اللياقه .عليك الله هى اللياقه بقوا بجيبوها بالساهل كده (2كيلو).بعدين ياشاطر من القال ليك البسبوسه بتجيب لياقه السكر مكسب للطاقه السمنه تزيد الدهون .النشاء يزيد الدهون.(تبقى البسبوسه اصلها ماعندها علاقه بالرياضى) الطاقه اللى بتجى من السكر بتروح فى حرق الدهون دى يعنى شوف غيرها.
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*أها وين باقى حسنيات المنبر فريقكم يناديكم ويحتاج ما تفعله أياديكم يلى كل وحدة على الفرن وتعمل حاجة وتلحقنا فى شارع الإنقاذ     ميدان  خماسيات  صالة   سندبات  سيتي   جوار   مصنع   ويتا   للدقيق الساعه   4:30م عشان مواسير منبركم :lop::onlinelong:
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*نورة  الاخ  دراج
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

الساعة كم ..؟؟



  اربعه  ونص  مساء
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

2كيلو بسبوسه من الشاميه لزوم اللياقه .عليك الله هى اللياقه بقوا بجيبوها بالساهل كده (2كيلو).بعدين ياشاطر من القال ليك البسبوسه بتجيب لياقه السكر مكسب للطاقه السمنه تزيد الدهون .النشاء يزيد الدهون.(تبقى البسبوسه اصلها ماعندها علاقه بالرياضى) الطاقه اللى بتجى من السكر بتروح فى حرق الدهون دى يعنى شوف غيرها.



 برضو  عايزنها    ومعاها    مديدة   بلح   من  الاخت   الرايقه
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*هسى عليك الله لو حجزتو الميدان الساعة 6 مالو ..

دايرين تلعبو الناس فى الشمس ؟؟

*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*مشتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااقين     يا قلب
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*معقولة لكن انتو قولو دايرنوا تمرين بالستره ومادايرين زول ينقل الفضائح
 بنقعد في بيوتنا 
تعملوهو اربعه ونص وفي اخر الدنيا 
هسي عليكم الله خليتو للجلافيط شنو 
 لكن برضو بنجي 
تهئ تهئ تهئ

أمام باتي ارفع تلفونك

*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*دي مصيبه كبيره داير ين نتمرن والزمن ما مناسب
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

بوست ليهو خمسه يوم عشان تمرين
عاد ان شاءالله بعد ده تهزموا منتخب اسبانيا.



ناس العجوز بويول بنطقطقهم ليك
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيد
					

معقولة لكن انتو قولو دايرنوا تمرين بالستره ومادايرين زول ينقل الفضائح
بنقعد في بيوتنا 
تعملوهو اربعه ونص وفي اخر الدنيا 
هسي عليكم الله خليتو للجلافيط شنو 
لكن برضو بنجي 
تهئ تهئ تهئ

أمام باتي ارفع تلفونك





تعال ساى .. 
الجماعة ديل بتغلبوا وبنكروا الهزيمة .. تعال عشان توثقها ..

يا ابو عشرين ما ترفع التلفون دا ياخ ..
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد
					

الاخت سامرين جيبي معاك الوالد محمد الحسن وتعالي استمتعي





مشكور ابو احمد البجيبنى شنو لما احب اشوف مواسير بتفرج فى الهلال.
اما الوالد انا اعترف بانو رياضى من الدرجه الاولى وتمارينو يوميه لو بتدوا وظيفة مدرب ماعندنا مانع .

*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					

ياسامرين سمعنا إنك فنانة فى البسبوسة وعمرنا ما تذوقنا من إيديك حاجة :1 (11):




ههههههههههه والله نورت المنبر
القال ليك كده غشاك بس مامشكله نجرب فيكم موافقيييييييييييييييييييييين.


*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد
					

برضو عايزنها ومعاها مديدة بلح من الاخت الرايقه




والله ياابو احمد شايفاكم حريصين على البسبوسه اكتر من التمرين.
وبعد ده مامشكله التمرين الجاى اربعه كيلو بسبوسه خلونا نشوف اللياقه البتقولوا عليها دى.
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سانتو
					

ناس العجوز بويول بنطقطقهم ليك




ههههههههههههه متاكد يااوسونو .خلاص تعالو العبوا لينا مع مازيمبى.


*

----------


## ميدو محجوب

*مادم في بسبوسة وكده جاييين التمرين
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميدو محجوب
					

مادم في بسبوسة وكده جاييين التمرين




اها شفتوا جاكم كلامى ميدو محجوب جاى عشان البسبوسه.
*

----------


## osono

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

ههههههههههههه متاكد يااوسونو .خلاص تعالو العبوا لينا مع مازيمبى.





وش مخلووووووووع (مالقيت الايقونه تهئ) على الحلف دا ما انا ياسامرين
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة osono
					

وش مخلووووووووع (مالقيت الايقونه تهئ) على الحلف دا ما انا ياسامرين




شايفه فى موضة كولا بيوزر امام
هسى يكون كولا بيوزر اسونو ياربى.
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة osono
					

وش مخلووووووووع (مالقيت الايقونه تهئ) على الحلف دا ما انا ياسامرين




:624293::624293:
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

:624293::624293:




سبحان الله عرفناك ده انت ياكولا.
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

شايفه فى موضة كولا بيوزر امام
هسى يكون كولا بيوزر اسونو ياربى.



:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipf  le1dtlujxv
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipf  le1dtlujxv




الزعل ده كلو عشان عرفناك.خلاص ولايهمك كاننا ماعرفنا حاجه.
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

سبحان الله عرفناك ده انت ياكولا.




:21::21::21::21:
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

مشكور ابو احمد البجيبنى شنو لما احب اشوف مواسير بتفرج فى الهلال.اما الوالد انا اعترف بانو رياضى من الدرجه الاولى وتمارينو يوميه لو بتدوا وظيفة مدرب ماعندنا مانع .



  هو  بس   يشرف    وكلنا  تحت  امره
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

2كيلو بسبوسه من الشاميه لزوم اللياقه .عليك الله هى اللياقه بقوا بجيبوها بالساهل كده (2كيلو).بعدين ياشاطر من القال ليك البسبوسه بتجيب لياقه السكر مكسب للطاقه السمنه تزيد الدهون .النشاء يزيد الدهون.(تبقى البسبوسه اصلها ماعندها علاقه بالرياضى) الطاقه اللى بتجى من السكر بتروح فى حرق الدهون دى يعنى شوف غيرها.



خلاص جيبي لينا ملاح بامية ...  :nninn1:  
*

----------

